# grubs



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Are they bad? If so how do I get rid of them.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

find something with dylox in it.
Bayer 24hour grub control has dylox in it...water it in and there smoked.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nematodes.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

isnt that the larve of the june bug ?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes.

*Beneficial Nematode Information*


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

They make fantastic bluegill bait. Put them in a can with some moist, but not wet, sawdust.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

nematodes is the way to go chemicals kill you soil anything non organic kills the soil grubs eat the roots of plants and grass


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

It takes a lot of grubs to adversely affect your turf / landscape ornamentals. Where are you haveing issues, grass, flower beds or vegi garden? Each enviroment can tolerate different amounts....up to 12 grubs per square foot or less and I wouldn't treat in turf.

CB


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Armadillos love em


-Nick


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Armadillos in your yard or garden are a PIA!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Chasin Bait said:


> It takes a lot of grubs to adversely affect your turf / landscape ornamentals. Where are you haveing issues, grass, flower beds or vegi garden? Each enviroment can tolerate different amounts....up to 12 grubs per square foot or less and I wouldn't treat in turf.
> 
> CB


they are in my garden, concerned before I plant my potatoes, and the rest

greenbeans, squash, tomatoes, cantaloupe, corn, watermelon,lima beans,peas. thanks


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I just framed my raised garden and plan to fill it tonight, but I've got the same problem with june beetle grubs. Where in Houston can I buy beneficial nematodes?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

StrikerX said:


> ... Where in Houston can I buy beneficial nematodes?


Wabash feed on Washington .... has nematodes

BTW
I have them in my compost .... the real big ones ... they don't bother me anymore ...

They have benifits...just like earth worm castings, grubs have the same effect ....

Unless you are over run with them ..... I'm talking 5 or more in a sq' area .... I would not sweat them .....

I have now learned not to fight nature, just learn to work with it


----------

